# Sexy Shrimp



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm wondering if there are any stores in the GTA that have sexy shrimp. Also, I know that they're peaceful and reef-safe, but is there any risk that a porcelain crab or zebra hermits might pose to them?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

SUM has sexy shrimps in stock now.

If you keep them fed, they are reef safe, but will munch on some corals if you let them starve. Your porcelain crab won't touch it, nor will small zebra hermits, but some larger crabs may if they are hungry enough. Also, fish known to eat inverts may make a meal out of them (obviously!). They usually do better in odd numbers, 3+. Will also host corals and anenomes (in the wild they are found in anenomes).

Hope that helps.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I had a sexy shrimp hosting my frogspawn for 2 years. It never got fed directly and was doing fine.

Unfortunately, when I sold a large frag of the frogspawn, I forgot to move him to the other frag. Hopefully the new owner of the frogspawn takes a good care of it.


----------



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Chris S said:


> SUM has sexy shrimps in stock now.
> 
> If you keep them fed, they are reef safe, but will munch on some corals if you let them starve. Your porcelain crab won't touch it, nor will small zebra hermits, but some larger crabs may if they are hungry enough. Also, fish known to eat inverts may make a meal out of them (obviously!). They usually do better in odd numbers, 3+. Will also host corals and anenomes (in the wild they are found in anenomes).
> 
> Hope that helps.


Thanks a lot  Here's hoping Ken puts them on his weekend special sometime soon!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm willing to bet probably not


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

can anyone give me an idea on what they cost?

I got one in some live rock i bought. I've only seen it a couple times in the last 3 or 4 months. I'd like to get a couple more of them if they do better in a small group.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I bought 3 for 20 bucks at SUM when they had a special..

Although I will warn you.... they did eat my zoa' skirts and seemed to have started to attack my frogspawn when they arent fed.... so unless you are OK with target feeding them then I wouldnt get them...


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

There were a few at BA's mississauga location yesterday @ 6 bucks each.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm still a noob when it comes to marine. I'm a cichlid guy. so target feeding would be a new concept for me. I just have some mushrooms and xenia in my tank at the moment. so far nothings being harassed/eaten. I'll just leave my 1 guy alone, assuming it's still alive in the tank. rarely ever see it. the fish seem to ignore the corals as well so i'll just leave it be


----------



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> There were a few at BA's mississauga location yesterday @ 6 bucks each.


I went yesterday and they were $14.99 each. the guy there says he's never seen these go for $6.


----------

